# Bbs rs help



## babygirl96 (Aug 10, 2010)

So i just purchase a set of 16x7 bbs rs i am having it redrill to my correct bolt pattern my concern is should i refinish them do you guys have any before and after pictures.. does the whole entire wheel get really bad when you do a redrill?? i been looking around but i cant seem to find any pictures of the before and after redrilling i want to see how bad it gets 


thanks again for the help


----------



## syntax (Oct 26, 2010)

totally un-noticeable underneath the cap. no worries at all.


----------



## babygirl96 (Aug 10, 2010)

syntax said:


> totally un-noticeable underneath the cap. no worries at all.


well yea i know that part but does it get a little burn around the wheel like the lip? and the face ? 

thanks again any advice comments would be appriciated


----------



## syntax (Oct 26, 2010)

babygirl96 said:


> well yea i know that part but does it get a little burn around the wheel like the lip? and the face ?
> 
> thanks again any advice comments would be appriciated


extremely doubtful.


----------



## OVRWRKD (Jul 1, 2010)

The actual redrill process should only be done using a CNC machine which won't produce any heat marks on the wheel. The only heat that the wheel will encounter is concentrated around the lugs holes and this only happens if you get the old holes filled. Mine are redrilled from 5x114 to 5x112, I wanted to be able to use locks. The redrill was completed by drilling the new holes and hydraulically pressing a steel conical seat insert into the wheel. Depending on the shop, the wheel may need to be dismantled beforehand. Hope that helped.


----------



## babygirl96 (Aug 10, 2010)

OVRWRKD said:


> The actual redrill process should only be done using a CNC machine which won't produce any heat marks on the wheel. The only heat that the wheel will encounter is concentrated around the lugs holes and this only happens if you get the old holes filled. Mine are redrilled from 5x114 to 5x112, I wanted to be able to use locks. The redrill was completed by drilling the new holes and hydraulically pressing a steel conical seat insert into the wheel. Depending on the shop, the wheel may need to be dismantled beforehand. Hope that helped.


yea that did help a little because i got my wheels from VRwheels and the guy told me different wheels react differently so am concern does anyone have a picture he gave me this pictures right here: 

this are example of VRwheels how they do they redrilling 










HERE ON THE SECOND pic. am worry about the par outside the center cap you guys see where is a lil dark am concern if thats how it would be for all the wheels any of you guys have experience some before and after shots it would be awesome thanks










but thats an example of other wheels he did for another customer



THIS IS MY SET OF WHEELS 










am worry again that the whole lip face will get damage


----------



## OVRWRKD (Jul 1, 2010)

That is alot of burn marking on those examples. I've seen redrills similar to what you are looking to have done. Unfortunately never had a fill/drill done personally. From the photos of your wheels, it looks like you might want to refinish them, the waffles and faces don't seem to match, just something to think about.


----------



## babygirl96 (Aug 10, 2010)

OVRWRKD said:


> That is alot of burn marking on those examples. I've seen redrills similar to what you are looking to have done. Unfortunately never had a fill/drill done personally. From the photos of your wheels, it looks like you might want to refinish them, the waffles and faces don't seem to match, just something to think about.


yea thats what am worry about will see i ask them to email me pictures of the progress so hopefully it takes a week for them to redrill so will see thanks again for the opinions


----------



## Lil red roket (Jan 29, 2004)

VRwheels has my RS centers for a redrill right now. If you don't have an idea of how bad it gets before I get mine back from the fill and drill I'll post pictures.


----------



## syntax (Oct 26, 2010)

from the pictures, I would bank on a refinish. but thats a good thing - colormatched centers are such a good idea.


----------



## babygirl96 (Aug 10, 2010)

Lil red roket said:


> VRwheels has my RS centers for a redrill right now. If you don't have an idea of how bad it gets before I get mine back from the fill and drill I'll post pictures.


yea that would be awesome if you could do that mine are going to arrive i think in 2 weeks from now soo


----------



## babygirl96 (Aug 10, 2010)

anyone else got any comments advice pics


----------

